# Relabeling tagless hanes?



## tskid (May 28, 2008)

I was considering buying the hanes tagless t's. I got the sample today and was wondering how easy would it be to relabel with a plastisol transfer? could i just put the transfer right over it or would I have to take the transfer off some how? if so how would i do that?



also if i didnt go with a tagless t would i just have to rip off all the tags lol, is there a technique to it or something? =P


thank you
-frankie p


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You would almost have to have a two color transfer to cover it. A block background to cover the hanes tagless and then your label wording on top of the block background.

There is no way to remove their tag. I am sure you would ruin the shirt trying.

Advice: If you are trying to create tagless tees, don't start off with one.


----------

